# Thinking of a z4



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Really been thinking about a change to a z4. I have had the tt now for 6 years and I do still like it, I like the road presence it has but after seeing Kaz's z4 at prept its got me thinking I want one. Nice looking car plus I fancy a roadster. Just been out in the tt for fuel and I love driving it, hearing it on full boost I will miss that :lol: .

Seen a z4 on pistonheads decked on some csl 19s and it looks lush. Meant to be reliable cars in 3.0 form although slow at under 200 bhp.

Anyone owned a z4?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a 3.0l for a while... They're 231bhp (or 261bhp for the facelift version) and probably comparable to a standard 225 TT speed wise, but are so much more fun to drive. The 3.0l engine is pretty bulletproof and is rightly considered one of the best engines out there. You should really go and drive one, but I think you'll be hooked once you chuck it round a few corners.

I'd look for one with the sports seats and steering wheel if possible... The sat nav isn't too bad considering it's a ten year old system, but it's rare. Not many other options to worry about.

I think the reliability is generally pretty good. Rear springs seem to have a habit of snapping, but it's an easy fix and won't leave you stranded. They're based on the E46 3-series platform, so a lot of the problems were ironed out before they brought the Z4 out.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

3.0 or nothing. They really are great to drive although a LSD would make them better..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah the 3.0 does seem the best bet. Shame about the crap looking orange indicators, I see they dont do clear corners unless you get the facelift version.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Z4m? 330bhp would be more fun I am sure


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah but more money, I might not keep it long just a stop gap really.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Really been thinking about a change to a z4. I have had the tt now for 6 years and I do still like it, I like the road presence it has but after seeing Kaz's z4 at prept its got me thinking I want one. Nice looking car plus I fancy a roadster. Just been out in the tt for fuel and I love driving it, hearing it on full boost I will miss that :lol: .
> 
> Seen a z4 on pistonheads decked on some csl 19s and it looks lush. Meant to be reliable cars in 3.0 form although slow at under 200 bhp.
> 
> Anyone owned a z4?


yes , i went throo that period as well ( and a boxster and a SLK,,) but in the end decided to stay with th TT,, ( but i have only had mine for 4 yrs !! )


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

ian222 said:


> Yeah the 3.0 does seem the best bet. Shame about the crap looking orange indicators, I see they dont do clear corners unless you get the facelift version.


Yeah you can, they face lifted and got rid on the ginger-cators so u jest need the facelift lights, straight swap.

I ran a burgundy alpina 3.4 for a while a few years ago before the m3, and it was a great little car, personally I'm not a massive BMW fan though and find their interiors so uninspired and while a comfortable place to be, they are boring to me.


----------



## Biggsy (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi
I had a couple of Z4' over a 3/4 year period. One was a 2003 roadster 3.0 then I had a Z4 Coupe 3.0si 2006. I cut my losses on the second one and chopped it in for a TT 3.2 V6 last month.

Really nice cars to drive and good to look at but I had quite a lot of problems with mine, especially the coupe. Luckily it was approved used from BMW so most were covered under warranty. I think I was probably just unlucky but problems I had were whole new set of brake pipes, new front fog lights due to condensation, rear springs which is a common problem and 2 x shock absorber top mounts all within 12 months. The roadster was SMG and had some bad electronic problems with that one.

The ride is much harsher than the TT due M-sport suspension and run flat tyres but these can be replaced to standard tyres which improved the car a lot. Surprisingly economical for a 3.0, easily 40mpg on a run.

The Z4 forum is a great resource and I think it is generally a reliable car. The build quality is not as good as some other BMWs, I think they were build in the States which is probably the reason why.

Happy to help if you got any questions.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, still not sure what to do.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Thanks guys, still not sure what to do.


I would say taking one for a drive should be the first job on the list...


----------



## tgarvie (Aug 14, 2013)

My dad owns a 2007 3.0Si (265bhp) and has done for around 12 months now. He previously had the 3.0i on a 2003 plate a few years previous, the difference between the engines and the pre/post-facelift is vast!

We immediately took the run flats off & replaced them with Vredestein's, IMO the best tyres for zed's & I hear they're great for TT's also! The ride is much better on the zed once the run-flats are removed!

The 3.0Si makes a beautiful noise even on the standard exhaust system & cruising at 80 provides roughly 40mpg, a mix of driving gives 30-35 very easily, surprisingly economical engines baring in mind the power on tap!

The m-sport seats are wonderfully hugging and very comfortable to be in on long journeys, the cabin is cosy, quiet and well built!

To give you an idea of servicing costs, the 4 Vredestein's were £400, at our performance specialist indi a service 1 is £150 and service 2 around £250-300, oil services around £70-100 and the car tells you when a service is needed, based on your driving!

Great cars & if I could insure a 3.0si one at my age (19) my god I would! But as I can't, I'll soon be a TT 225 owner

Hope this has helped!

Tom.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Really so the later models are much better then?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Really so the later models are much better then?


The engine has about 30bhp more, but there's not much difference apart from that (some cosmetic stuff like lights and some spec changes to make optional stuff standard equipment). Having been in both, I wouldn't describe the difference in engines as 'vast', but the newer one is quicker.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Really been thinking about a change to a z4.


Might be worth contacting Hark on here to get his thoughts, he changed to a Z4M prior to his VX220.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

forest said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Really been thinking about a change to a z4.
> ...


Done that mate and kaz.


----------

